# Kung Fu Hustle



## Quokka (Apr 11, 2005)

Has anyone seen this yet or know much about it? Apparently it was a big hit in Asia and it has just been released in the US. I saw a preview of it the other day and it looks good, kind of a martial arts comedy. Stephen Chow writes, directs and stars in it (He also did Shaolin Soccer but I never got around to seeing that one). It is choreographed by Yuen Wo Ping who was involved in Crouching Tiger, the Matrix series and Kill Bill. Looks promising.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 11, 2005)

Stephen Chow is a comical genius if Shaolin Soccer is anything to go by.  I should have the movie in approx.  2hrs and 54 seconds and so will post a short review tomorrow.


----------



## Bodz (Apr 12, 2005)

i have downloaded it but i still have not time to watch it yet untill i do i'll let you no wots up


----------



## Neon (Apr 13, 2005)

I've only seen the trailers for the movie, but it does look good.  I'll be interested to hear your opinion of it Lace.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 13, 2005)

Hillarious!!!  Funnier than Shaolin Soccer.  To believe that he produces, writes, directs and stars in these movies.  The story(?) is set in 1940's China and follows wanna be gangster Sing and his attempts to impress a local gang.  This film is very much spoof, with gangsters singing and dancing after beating the hell out of a rival.  My guts still hurt off watching this movie - it was too funny by far.


----------



## Neon (Apr 24, 2005)

I just saw it tonight, it was indeed very funny.  I enjoyed it quite a lot and would recommend anyone else go see it.


----------



## fallenstar (Apr 24, 2005)

lol...I have not seen it but certainly heard about it way before it was released. It was the favorite news in the Chinese newspaper's entertaining section. It follows Stephen Chow's usual style of comedy, I don't like that type that much personally, but I must admit sometimes it is really funny.


----------



## angrybuddhist (May 8, 2005)

A very original movie. Better than Shaolin Soccer, by far, but I was bothered by the extreme violence at the beginning of the movie. Personally, I don't mind violent movies, I loved Sin City, but this movie comes off as so cartoonish, that some people might be inclined to bring young children to see it. The beginning is so out of place with the rest of the story. That aside, I'll be first in line to buy the dvd when it's available in the U.S.


----------



## lazygun (Oct 26, 2005)

Watching it at this very moment,... .Charlie Sheen should be in this.


----------



## terryweide (Oct 26, 2005)

I saw this movie shortly after it opened in the U.S. It's been a long time since I laughed as hard as I did during that showing. Without giving too much away, I about rolled on the floor when the fireworks display formed an ax in the sky. However, I agree with the comments of angrybuddhist. The violence in the opening seems out of place with the rest of the film, and I've wondered why Chow wrote such an opening or why he didn't later edit it without the violence. The rest of the movie, though is great. Terry


----------



## Leto (Oct 26, 2005)

Because the opening sequence has a point ? Established the bad boys as real bad boys and not only cartoon ones. 
And because violence is part of this type of movie.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Oct 28, 2005)

can't wait to see it going to rent it as soon as its out I loved Shaolin Soccer


----------



## ravenus (Oct 28, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> Because the opening sequence has a point ? Established the bad boys as real bad boys and not only cartoon ones.
> And because violence is part of this type of movie.


 Not as relevant for this movie since it IS in the end a cartoon movie. I personally have nor problems with it but I can see where parents who'd otherwise consider this a fun family get-together movie might balk at showing to their kids.

*@Jason_Taverner*
Rent this ASAP. Although it follows a very similar formula to Shaolin Soccer it's IMO a much more successfully entertaining movie on the whole.


----------



## Kerayi (Feb 11, 2006)

This film is so funny!The landlady is brilliant, how can she talk with that fag in her mouth all the time-genius!

My favourite bit is when you just see Stephen Chow's leg kicking the football and when the kids ask him to teach them he stomps on the ball-the film's worth watching just for that bit-i choked on my popcorn i laughed so much

If you havent seen this go and see it NOW


----------

